# Trailer insurance?



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got my very first trailer last night :biglaugh: I am so excited! I have been waiting 11 years for this!

Who do you use to get full coverage insurance on your trailer? My car insurance company includes liability for trailers but I need something to cover the cost of the trailer too. 

I will be shopping for quotes but was definitely wondering who you all recommended. 

I don't think it will make a difference but I am in Indiana. Thanks!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, liability automatically extends from the towing vehicle. 

As for physical damage, you can ask your auto provider if they can add it. 

Since we have a farm policy, my horse trailer is actually covered on that policy for any physical damage. I am in Canada, but I think the principle is basically the same. 

You may need to insure your tack or anything inside your trailer separately.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I went through Creelman.

https://www.creelman.com/our-products/horse-trailer-insurance/


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Since I will be paying on my trailer until I am 6 feet under, I went with my auto insurance for trailer coverage.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I went through State Farm for the trailer, but I don't have them for my car insurance (too expensive).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We insure our trailer through our auto insurance provider.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a separate policy for my trailer with my auto insurance provider. It is full coverage in case it is damaged, I also opted to insure it's contents in case of damage or theft. It's pretty much insured like it is an RV. I have progressive, It's not too expensive and they have been good when I had to make a claim on my vehicle.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We too have trailer insurance just on the trailer and a rider on that policy to cover contents. We go through our Auto Insurance provider (Country Insurance)


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

txgirl said:


> Since I will be paying on my trailer until I am 6 feet under, I went with my auto insurance for trailer coverage.


You too? While shopping the dealer told us that you could finance a trailer over 12 years. :shock: So my husband is like we'll take the nicer one! And who I am to say no? :icon_rolleyes: LOL

Thank you everyone! My auto insurance provider said it will only be $5 a month to have full coverage on the trailer, so I'm thrilled!

The dealer said it usually ran $70-$80 per month which didn't sound right because thats as much as my truck!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You got me curious so I had to look up what we pay (paid in May so I've slept since then and couldn't remember). $65.00 and 9.00 per year on the 4 horse with LQ and 2 horse respectively. Both are older models so probably right in line with what you're paying. Little cost for peace of mind, huh?


----------



## Demiles (Jul 11, 2019)

I recently purchased a new trailer and have it insured through Progressive since they gave me the best price. The cost is under $75 a year.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

@JCnGrace Yes, and since the trailer was over $10,000 (I think was the stipulation) we were required to get insurance on it. But, even if we owned it outright I would gladly pay it!


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was just discussing this very topic today with my boyfriend while we were truck and trailer shopping.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My full coverage insurance on my stock trailer is with the same company who insures my home, autos, 4-wheelers and has the Inland Marine Policy that covers ALL of our farm equipment. If I had expensive jewelry, they would cover that too

My 4-horse stock trailer is a 1987 model that I bought new. Full coverage premium has always been around $29/annually. I paid the premium this week, so I know it's $29

I know they insure expensive LQ's, my previous insurance agent trail rides and has one


----------

